# Boss asked me to smoke some cheese



## crankybuzzard (Dec 2, 2014)

So, late last week, my boss asked me to smoke some cheese for him. Of course I told him no problem!

Well, this cheese hurt my nostrils and eyes as soon as I opened it!













image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 2, 2014






I had to have a taste, so I sliced off a small piece; my findings are this; that stuff is hot!

But, he wanted it smoked, so last night I put it in the new smoker, now dubbed the Buzzard Baker"....

Here it is after putting into the smoker. 













image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 2, 2014






I put the 4 blocks into the smoker, lit the Amazen tray full of pecan pellets, closed the door, and left it until I went out at 0500 the next morning.  This is what I found....












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 2, 2014






Yeah, doesn't look like much, but  when I got home tonight, and vacuum packed the blocks, I saw the real color!













image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 2, 2014






Yeah, a 3 week rest is gonna be good, but a 14 month rest shall rock!  I held one back, it's his word against mine as to how much he gave me!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks good.

How long did you smoke them?


----------



## themule69 (Dec 2, 2014)

It looks great! any time I smoke for someone it is on the halves if it is a simple smoke. If it is a cure and smoke I take more.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 3, 2014)

I let them run for right at 8 hours.  the AMNPS was still going strong when I went out.

I'm keeping the block on the right, as agreed, but like you Mule, anything that's in my pit as a favor, will be partially consumed!


----------



## troutter (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow, that is some good looking cheese.  At first glance I thought you put cheese in and took salmon out. lol... Very nice looken stuff!


----------



## whatamess (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks good from here, but do you always smoke for 8 hours?  For my tastes anything over 3 hours gets oversmoked for me.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 4, 2014)

whataMESs said:


> Looks good from here, but do you always smoke for 8 hours?  For my tastes anything over 3 hours gets oversmoked for me.



Um, uh, well, nope.  But I don't usually fall asleep in my recliner and forget. :help:

I've had a couple in the past go that long that were quite smoky, but washed down with a homebrew it works out...  Not to mention, this cheese is SPICY stuff. 

To answer your question, I normally don't exceed 4 hours, with 2-3 being the norm.


----------



## whatamess (Dec 4, 2014)

Haha ok, ya it happens!  I bet that would be real good topping a mac and cheese or in a fajita to moderate that bold flavour.  Mmmmhhhmmmm


----------



## driedstick (Dec 23, 2014)

Dang it that looks great, very nice color,,,,, for 8hrs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       may have to wait a yr or two I bet it would taste great then. 

DS


----------

